# Uber CEO & entitled whiny paxils upset about wait times n fare increases



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Uber CEO is 'not happy' with how long it's taking to pick riders up or prices being charged


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

EM1 said:


> Uber CEO is 'not happy' with how long it's taking to pick riders up or prices being charged


Its easy.

All they need to do is lower prices so we can make more; and then the pax's will be happy too


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

EM1 said:


> Uber CEO is 'not happy' with how long it's taking to pick riders up or prices being charged


Yeah, taking 80% of the fare while giving the drivers a pittance is a terrible business model. 

How come AIRBNB does the opposite and gives the hosts 90% of the booking fare. Why are the hosts so happy when they are treated fairly. Someone missed studying the correct business model that works.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This excerpt is hilariously hypocritical...

_“The supply position is something we’re still working on. It’s definitely getting better but we’re not happy with the ETAs and price levels we see and that is something we’re going to invest to improve on,” he added._

Not happy with price levels? YOU set the price levels you sack of shi*t! He acts like surge pricing is a physical law of the universe.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

**** you Dara, reap what you sow, b.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EM1 said:


> Uber CEO is 'not happy' with how long it's taking to pick riders up or prices being charged


" LOWER PAY MEANS TOUGH SHIT" !

" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Its easy.
> 
> All they need to do is lower prices so we can make more; and then the pax's will be happy too


Dara is starting to sound more and more like a ‘boss’ over employees and not as much a CEO of a company that hires ICs.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I may have misjudged our beloved CEO earlier. He is trying to hard to balance the number of drivers vs pax. This email just came to my rider account...


----------



## UltraVolatileUberDriver (May 27, 2021)

Did it ever occur to them that the mask mandate is pissing drivers off?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

this is just pr spin...straight up bs


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

The "mask mandate" is what pisses you off? There is so much more wrong with rideshare management that having to wear masks should be the least of your concerns.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If uber ever stopped playing games to extract the most money they possibly can from the fare including reservation fees, high booking fees and charging pax surge when they don't give it to drivers, they could do away with most of the promos and concentrate on making more money for corporate and drivers at the same time. It's too easy and transparent and I'm convinced they would make more money and have a better service.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-lyft-fares-surge-pandemic-090041854.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-lyft-fares-surge-pandemic-090041854.html


It FINALLY SEEPS TO THE SURFACE !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It FINALLY SEEPS TO THE SURFACE !
> View attachment 601446


Ants is ants.
They don't know any better.
Most of them don't want any better.
They are what they are.
And, its ok, because the world needs ants.
What kind of an ecosystem would it be without ants?
God Bless ants.
They do a great service.
And they're cheap, and readily replaceable.
I love ants.

Really.


.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

EM1 said:


> Uber CEO is 'not happy' with how long it's taking to pick riders up or prices being charged


Dara’s not happy about the prices!!!! Is he a complete idiot?? I used to think he was a smart businessman.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> **** you Dara, reap what you sow, b.


I agree with Mr. @Uber's Guber


----------

